# Opinions on these trucks?



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I have decided to look for a '99-'03 7.3L Powerstroke. I know everyone will say don't go diesel it costs more than gas now and isnt worth it. I am aware of the fact that they are more expensive to own, and will have no problem $ wise being able to fill it up when it needs it, and even to cover any major repairs without draining my bank account . not to mention i will use it for landscaping in the summer along with other things besedes plowing in the winter. So as of right now I am definatley ready to take a trip down diesel alley in the next couple of weeks.

Here is my #1 prospect as of right now:
1999 Ford Super Duty F-350 SRW XLT

Price: 10250 
Mileage: 110588 
Stock No: C80257 
Vin: 1FTSX31F1XEC80257 
Engine: 7.3L (444) DI V8 TURBO-DIESEL ENGINE 
Transmission: Automatic


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

here's the last pic.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Now here is lovely truck # 2!!!

Disadvantages here are obvious. More miles on a younger truck. Its a cc lb so plowing with her will be difficult at best. However it is a lariat so there is a + on the comfort factor for plowing. also is priced a little bit higher.

Specs
Price: $11,500
Year: 2000
Model: F350
Mileage:146,388
Color: white
Enging: 7.3 diesel

Crew cab long bed lariat. remote start (isnt it reativelt cheap to put one on a truck that doesnt have it anyway), heavy duty service suspension (whatever that means).


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

the 7.3's were and are awesome diesels and you will get good fuel economy from them.. they did have a serious oil pan rot problem so crawl under and check them both. personally i would go with the lower mileage, super cab truck. keep looking though a lot of people are ditching trucks lately because of fuel prices and there are some deals to be had dont just settle on the first ting you find. on the remote starter issue, they are relatively cheap but on the diesel models you need special ones that allow the glow plugs to heat before the truck will start and im not sure on how much extra those are to buy if they are at all, or on how much more difficvult of an install they are. also check the front end weight rating on both on the tag on the drivers door jam, since you will be plowing with it you will want the 5200# front end with that diesel the other option for that year i believe was 4800# ... 

out of the two choices i would go with number 1 but keep shopping, the way the market is im sure those trucks will still be available for a while .


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I wouldnt be scared of either. My buddy has a '97 F350 with 312K on it and no problems. The first one isnt a bad price either. You find them online or locally?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

online (Craigslist), but both are relatively local, the first one being in decatur, the second in st. charles. I'm in Cary so neither are rediculiously far away.....


----------



## RSieck (Aug 11, 2008)

I would go with the first one myself. Although I'm sure there will be times you wish you had a long bed, especially if you are going to be using it for landscaping in the summer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FInd out about ball joints and oil pan. Otherwise, they're awesome.

And I'd go with #1. I have a green '00 just like it. Great truck.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

i'm gonna take it to a mechanic in decatur and have them look at it before i get serious about buying it.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Like menitoned, check the front spring rating. you ideally want the 5200# front end. You can change it later if the truck you want has the lower rating but its alot easier to start with correct rating. Also, I love my CC SB but I really wish I had a long bed. Its alot eaier to find a V bed salter, and you can also put in one of the dump inserts which are really nice. Plus you can carry more material (not sleaking about weight, but just more material overall). 

The oil pan like mentioned is another one. mine is going to need replacing i think. im going to try and plaster some POR15 on it and hope to get the most out og it that I can.

So IMO id pick the second truck, yamaguy who is on here plows with a CC LB and does just fine. Uts a bit long but he can plow banks just as well as I can.

Noth trucks looks good though! LOL


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

i'm really not sure which truck would be better right now. Originally when i said that it would be hard to plow with the cc i was figuring i would be plowing driveways, not open lots. However now i'm thinking hopefully open lots next year (stroker you know what i'm talking about). this will also be comewhat of a dd so parking will be a bigger issue with the cc. Not to mention the ext. cab has 30somethin thousand less miles on it (that is the key deciding factor as of right now, but i havent driven either yet so its still pretty much up in the air). I plan on getting a larger open trailer either this fall or next spring, so hauling materials shouldnt be too much of an issue, however i could fit a yard or two of mulch or anything else in the truck if the need arises. I plan on the truck doing more pulling than hauling. Once i finish college i can get myself a dump, or maybe even before that... Also, on one of the other sites I remember seing someone who put an 8' salter in a 6.5' bed, it just put the spinner farther away from the bumper, but who knows how safe that would be with weight that far back.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I bet they will drop the price on this truck considering its been on thier lot so long that it still has snow in the bed! lol

http://autos.yahoo.com/used-cars/fo...ingtype=used&model=f350&make=ford&distance=50


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

depending on the engine this truck would be awesome!

He is asking alot and can most likely be talked down but look at the miles!!

http://autos.yahoo.com/used-cars/fo...ingtype=used&model=f350&make=ford&distance=50


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

lol, i actually stop by and admire that first truck alot because i work on a farm out in woodstock, was just there last sunday actually lol. Ext cab long bed would be exactly what i am looking for, too bad this one's a little out of my price range but who knows how much they will come down on the price after it's been sitting there since winter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

stroker79;568619 said:


> depending on the engine this truck would be awesome!
> 
> He is asking alot and can most likely be talked down but look at the miles!!
> 
> http://autos.yahoo.com/used-cars/fo...ingtype=used&model=f350&make=ford&distance=50


Something tells me this one's a major lemon. 5 years old and 27K. Not good when it's a 6.0h No.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

heres an update. I want a longbed. lol. Did some major hedge trimming today and used my friend's f150 reg cab 8' bed and we barely fit everything in it. I thought about it and i dont want to be hauling a trailer to every job such as this one. I'm still going to look at the one in decatur, but will only persue the truck if EVERYTHING checks out alright.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

alright stroker. Finally actually drove that truck with the snow in the bed instead of just drooling over it. I think it is the one, oil pan was clean, (was a little hard to check because of the Fx4 package with the skid plates covering it.) settering was tight, brakes were responsive, shifted smooth, ran smooth. Now all it needs is the a mechanic's approval.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;568638 said:


> Something tells me this one's a major lemon. 5 years old and 27K. Not good when it's a 6.0h No.


Yeah if it were the 6.slow i would stay far far away. However doing my best to look at the badges it looks like a 7.3. If its a 7.3 its a gem, if its the 6 oh its a turd, lol


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Oakwood Land.;569316 said:


> alright stroker. Finally actually drove that truck with the snow in the bed instead of just drooling over it. I think it is the one, oil pan was clean, (was a little hard to check because of the Fx4 package with the skid plates covering it.) settering was tight, brakes were responsive, shifted smooth, ran smooth. Now all it needs is the a mechanic's approval.


Well im jealous of that truck. Its a great looking truck and I dont think you could go wrong with it. Hopefully the mech says its good!

Also, if ya want leather seats, look on ebay. There are normally a bunch of new OEM leather seat covers on there for a good price. Im going to get a set once mine wear out a little more.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I never really thought about leather seat covers... but thats a good idea, If i ever did i would get the gray leather vs. the tan. I just think it looks alot nicer! It's got a banks exhaust if that means anything. Lol and i stood by the exhaust for a while just so i would have the diesel exhaust smell on me... i love that smell!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

hey stroker just curious.... if you dont mind me asking, how many miles are on your truck? 

I'm going back tomorrow to do a more lengthy test drive and will probably end up talking price a bit so here is another question for all of you- What would you pay for this truck / what would your first offer be?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Oakwood Land.;569397 said:


> hey stroker just curious.... if you dont mind me asking, how many miles are on your truck?


Well your getting a little personal there my friend, lol

I have 101k on the truck

As for a price, its hard to say, the prices have tanked recently but some prices are still high. I think the listed price is good. I paid 8 grand more than that a year and a half ago for my truck.


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

both trucks are nice i like truck #1 simply because it has a shorter wheel base


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

stroker79;568618 said:


> I bet they will drop the price on this truck considering its been on thier lot so long that it still has snow in the bed! lol
> 
> http://autos.yahoo.com/used-cars/fo...ingtype=used&model=f350&make=ford&distance=50


That truck I believe used to be long to a farm not far from where you work with Dan. If its the same truck then I've seen it pulling loaded 30ft 20k+gvwr trailers with round bales on it and he pulled it at least once at the Boone Co. Fair. I'm not saying somethings wrong with it but I've seen it around being used a lot.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Mark, the guy who traded it in was a farmer in marengo so your probabally right on with that one. Thats alright if it was being used for what it's made for, but as long as it wasnt beat to hell while towing those trailers I'm fine with it. Now all that remains is the mechanic's opinion.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

since the add int he link stroker posted expired i figured i'd post a pic of the new truck that i am looking at.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

wow now thats one nice PSD


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Oakwood Land.;569707 said:


> Mark, the guy who traded it in was a farmer in marengo so your probabally right on with that one. Thats alright if it was being used for what it's made for, but as long as it wasnt beat to hell while towing those trailers I'm fine with it. Now all that remains is the mechanic's opinion.


It's a nice lookin' truck with a good stance. Being a Farm truck you can guarantee it was worked but it still doesn't look to bad. If you get it, pm me before hand and I'll come out to meet ya, BV ford is about 8 min from my house at most.

He's testin' out his 08 here.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

for being a farm truck he must have put seat covers on it or someting because it's really clean inside. So do you know the guy personally or just see him around alot? Does he own his farm or is he just running it? Reason I ask is farmers arent so hard on the trucks if it's on thier own dime. If I end up getting it ill definatley let you know, plus im gonna want dan to see it too lol. He should really join here. I would love to see some pics of his truck w/ the plow hooked up!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Oakwood Land.;569783 said:


> for being a farm truck he must have put seat covers on it or someting because it's really clean inside. So do you know the guy personally or just see him around alot? Does he own his farm or is he just running it? Reason I ask is farmers arent so hard on the trucks if it's on thier own dime. If I end up getting it ill definatley let you know, plus im gonna want dan to see it too lol. He should really join here. I would love to see some pics of his truck w/ the plow hooked up!


I don't know the farmer personally but my mom knows his family and so did my grandpa I believe. It's a family run farm as far as I know. It's right off 176 on Franklinville on the east side about a mile up before you get to perkin's rd.

As far as Dan goes, I've tried to get him to join, he has looked around some and that's it.

I'll see if I got a pic or two of the plow on his truck. When you in his truck you can just barelly see the plow lights and the tippy top of the corner markers and that's it.

Edit, just stole one from his facebook.

After winter and he, his brother, and I "restored" his plow. I'll see if I have a before picture, it was rough and twisted.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

he mentioned something about joining here last time i was out on the farm. He is bound to get bored this winter... that is when you have to attack lol. That's good news about the family run farm. After driving it it doesnt seem beat to hell at all. everythings nice and tight... jsut how i like it lol! ussmileyflag


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Oakwood Land.;569805 said:


> he mentioned something about joining here last time i was out on the farm. He is bound to get bored this winter... that is when you have to attack lol. That's good news about the family run farm. After driving it it doesnt seem beat to hell at all. everythings nice and tight... jsut how i like it lol! ussmileyflag


He is rarely on a computer but maybe I can get him to join. As far as boredom he may be plowing for the same guy I do so that should keep us very busy hopefully.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

That black and white picture dan has up on facebook with the truck up on the road is probally one of the best truck pictures i have ever seen. Given that I am a little bias towards that truck lol.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Oakwood Land.;570041 said:


> That black and white picture dan has up on facebook with the truck up on the road is probally one of the best truck pictures i have ever seen. Given that I am a little bias towards that truck lol.


This picture??


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

yes sir. that is the one.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

it looks nice as hell in a picture, and even nicer in person.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I took that picture,lol.

I've got a bunch more of his truck, probably 20 at least.

I'm not a ford guy, but it's a sweet truck. It makes mine look like an s10.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

what a coincidence lol. Let's see some of them! Figure that your doing him a favor by posting those so he doesnt have to post them WHEN he joins.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Oakwood Land.;570050 said:


> what a coincidence lol. Let's see some of them! Figure that your doing him a favor by posting those so he doesnt have to post them WHEN he joins.


I'll put them in a folder on my photobucket then send you a link to the folder, that would probably be the easiest.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

sounds good. Alright let's get back on topic now....hijacking my own thread, what was i thinking???lol


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Oakwood Land.;570052 said:


> sounds good. Alright let's get back on topic now....hijacking my own thread, what was i thinking???lol


Did you go to BV Ford the other day and talk prices or drive it? Your set on Ford right?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

to drive it, want to see what the mechanic says before i talk price. But yeah, I am pretty much set on a ford 7.3. Theres a few things that im hoping to work in my favor on the price, dent on the bed on the passenger side. rear bumper is bent up and in a little bit. tires are gonna need replacing and part of the passenger side mirror is busted (hard to explain where it busted but its on the inside where the outer shell meets the mirror itself.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Oakwood Land.;570058 said:


> to drive it, want to see what the mechanic says before i talk price. But yeah, I am pretty much set on a ford 7.3. Theres a few things that im hoping to work in my favor on the price, dent on the bed on the passenger side. rear bumper is bent up and in a little bit. tires are gonna need replacing and part of the passenger side mirror is busted (hard to explain where it busted but its on the inside where the outer shell meets the mirror itself.


Your going to have a pm in about a minute.

I haven't looked it over to close but I know the tires are in need of some replacements.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

yeah, new tires are definatley needed before winter. Thats goin to be my main point to try and get them down, im gonna buy this truck, then have to put another $800-$1k into tires. Mark, just wondering what you think this truck is worth?
I'm hoping for $14-$15K....


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Oakwood Land.;570072 said:


> yeah, new tires are definatley needed before winter. Thats goin to be my main point to try and get them down, im gonna buy this truck, then have to put another $800-$1k into tires. Mark, just wondering what you think this truck is worth?
> I'm hoping for $14-$15K....


Maybe tonight after they are closed I'll go look it over so I don't get bugged by salesmen. I've looked at it but not upclose or anything.

If you go with 285 or 295 tires which is what appears to be on it figure $900 at least for them plus mounting and balance. Also look at the top of the rear fenders on the bed, there is a lip up there which dirt and junk will sit on and will rust the fenders from the inside out.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Mark, if you end up going to check it out let me know what you think.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Oakwood Land.;570136 said:


> Mark, if you end up going to check it out let me know what you think.


I forgot, I just got back from the Kenosha Co. Fair. Maybe sometime tomarrow if I'm cruising around town I'll make a detour past it.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I stopped there on my way back from farm and fleet. 
Here is what I noticed:
-Front of bed is dented/bowed toward the cab
-Passengers side of the bed just behind the cab had a dent with some scratches
-Rear bumper is bent
-There appears to be oil residue on the oil pan and everything else in that area and oil on the ground
-Passengers side mirror housing is cracked
-Scratches under Passengers side tail light and on the tailgate edge
-Needs new tires for sure (315/75/r16)
-There is oil residue on the passengers side knuckle for the front axle
-Bottom lip of the front bumper is full of mud/dirt/rocks (how close did ford really look over the truck? and a good spot for rust)
-The pitman arm and other steering components seemed to be all greasy
-Both bedsides are scratched up
-Rear of cab is scratched up around the rear window and the passengers side has a small dent
-Rear diff cover may be slightly leaking as it appears wet
-The pin hole for the reciever is stretched out from pulling hay wagons (jerking front to rear)
-Passengers side rear corner of the bed is dented from the bumper hitting it
-Front valance under the bumper is scratched/scuffed
-Hood has a couple scratches running from the grill to the windshield
-The rear edge of the drivers side ext. cab door is all full or chips and mostly missing paint
-Tail lights both have scratches or are scuffed.

That's all I noticed without crawling all the way under the truck or being able to see the inside.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I woudnt worry about the oil rsidue on the oil pan unless there is a big puddle under it. these engines typically leak oil but it rarely hits the ground


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

stroker79;570480 said:


> I woudnt worry about the oil rsidue on the oil pan unless there is a big puddle under it. these engines typically leak oil but it rarely hits the ground


There was a few spots on the ground that matched up with the oil pan's location that looked semi fresh.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Colin,

Not sure if you're interested, but I saw these just now on CL.

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/ctd/798334534.html

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/798738591.html

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/796859440.html

http://newyork.craigslist.org/jsy/ctd/799227978.html


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Jersey is kinda long drive from northern, il.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Yah, I know......but they're selling for alot less with lower miles. I know you can have one shipped from Texas to NJ for $1000 so it probably won't be much more to IL. Just a thought.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Mark13;570482 said:


> There was a few spots on the ground that matched up with the oil pan's location that looked semi fresh.


For a diesel, thats no big deal, especially an international. These trucks are so dependant on oil and it is used for firing the injectors that sometimes orings may go bad here and there but oil leaks are no biggie. its when there is alot of dripping that you need to get concerend. then it could be the rear main.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

You've go another pm Oakwood.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

real quick ?, never thought about this until it came up today..... Is it possible / would anything be messed up if you were to take a 4" lift off a truck..... Again, I never even thought of doing this until today and was wondering if you could even do this?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Oakwood Land.;572152 said:


> real quick ?, never thought about this until it came up today..... Is it possible / would anything be messed up if you were to take a 4" lift off a truck..... Again, I never even thought of doing this until today and was wondering if you could even do this?


Does it sit like dan's truck does?

I'm sure being sfa it would be easy to take off.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

looks about the same, if not a little bit higher than dan's.

btw, u see his passenger side 7.3 badge came off.... well it was falling off so he took it off before it fell off and got lost.

heres what sparked my ? 
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/cto/801863308.html


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I pointed out to him a few months ago that his psd badge was about to fall off. I told him to take them both off and leave them off. With the stock tailpipe section it will look like a 5.4 truck unless you can hear it.


That's a nice looking truck in the link. Might be a bit on the large side to plow in though. As far as the lift, it may be easier to just get some smaller tires. If you get smaller tires that are just as wide as the ones on there it will lower the truck some but still keep a good look.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

you notice his truck doesnt have 4x4 decals either? I just noticed that today. I can't decide wether or not I like it w/o any decals/badges or with everything on.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

If this one is white, I will be heading up there as soon as I get an open weekend!
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/car/771422760.html


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Oakwood Land.;572220 said:


> you notice his truck doesnt have 4x4 decals either? I just noticed that today. I can't decide wether or not I like it w/o any decals/badges or with everything on.


I like them with nothing.

Mine has nothing on it.
When I got it:

















Now: (its got the whips on it again now, the 2nd picture I had a short antenna)

















The big chevrolet sticker, stickers on the bumper, and sweet rear window decal are all gone also.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

here is the latest subject....
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...smission=Automatic&max_price=20000&cardist=89


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

thats nice but the prices are getting higher!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, definatley out of my price range right now, but would love it if they could come down to $15K- $16k. Starting to think about waiting 'til spring, don't plan on putting a plow on any truck until next year anyway. Looking at grabbing up a few mowers, selling a few and keeping the rest.... Who knows?????


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

alright, couldnt stay away from the search for long lol. Hers is the latest one...

2001
F250
4x4
Reg Cab 8' bed
Black
XLT
5.4 Gas
79,300 miles
$9,995

Has a mount and joystick for a newer 8'2" boss ploy v, guy said he put the plow on the truck last winter to plow the dealer lot (it's areally small lot, kinda sounds like BS, but there really isnt a way of knowing for sure). Mount is definatley new though. He's asking another $2500 for the plow / truck side stuff.

I'm thinking of offering $11,000 with the plow... that sound about right?

Here's a quick pic i took with my cell phone today.... Mark, its kinda like Dan's truck's less powerful, older twin lol.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

thats a real nice lookin truck!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Oakwood Land.;577462 said:


> alright, couldnt stay away from the search for long lol. Hers is the latest one...
> 
> 2001
> F250
> ...


It's a nice looking truck (minus lacking towing mirrors). I've heard to figure 10mpg or so with the 5.4. Our friends have a 5.4 in thier extended cab, long bed f250 and I heard its a stuggle to get 9mpg out of it, but it also probably weights over 9k with all the tools on it.

Where's this truck at?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

This one is in Sycamore. Actually went and drove it today, steering had a bit of play but everything else checked out. trust me towing mirrors will be the first thing that go on it if i get it. Thursday It's going to the dealer of a family friend in Dekalb to get looked over. I'm thinking $11k - $12k with the plow would be reasonable.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I wouldnt pay more than 11. id actually say even closer to 10. Its a 5.4 XLT with a plow bracket. Its been plowed with. Things to look out for are the Balljoints, and bearing assemblies in the front. Thats about 2 grand of work and parts. But im sure your mech will look it over real well.

GL!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

x2 on checking the front end. The balljoints went on Dan's truck when the last owner had it and it completely ruined his old tires. They were wore so bad you could feel the difference in the tread at under 5mph while rolling up to stop signs and stuff.

Edit: see if you can stay in the $10k-low 11k range for the truck. Then you saved some money for what repairs it will need (wether now or in the future) and the towing mirrors.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Here are my latest ventures:

2001 Dodge Ram 4x4 2500. 
116,000 Miles 
This truck has recently had a New Tranny put into it. 
Also it has Beefed Up 1 Ton Springs under the Rear end 
And New Shocks,New Brakes and Rotors and Fairly New Tires. 
All have been Replaced within the Last 3 Months. 
We put a New Computer in it ,But for some reason some of the Idiot Lights have came on it does not affect the Performance of the Truck. 
It also has the Flip Up Towing Mirrors on Both Sides. 
We also put on a K&N Cold Air Intake Kit. 
This would be a Great Snow Plow Truck or Just a Nice Off Road Toy. 
Also we Installed strobes in the Front Corner Lights and Rear Tail Lights. 
It has 2 Rear Halogen Lights for extra light while backing up. 
Also a Amber Led Mini Bar on the Roof. 
There is a Little damage to the Drivers Side Door but it still opens and closes fine. 
It has the 5.9Ltr V-8 Auto,Ice Cold A/C CD Player Tinted Windows. 
Asking $7300. No Trades Period and Scammers don't even Bother .


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

now the second:

Mileage 154,840 
White 
Interior: Gray 
diesel
4 Speed Automatic with Overdrive 
4x4
reg cab
No info on recent repairs.


----------

